# My hubby's going to strangle me



## littrella

Bless his heart, but he hates to tell me NO. LOL

Our ridding instructor called me last night. She got a gelding mini donkey in trade on a pony & wanted me to check him out. Lo & behold, I know this wonderful boy!!! He is out of the same jack as my two & his jenny is a half sister to the jenny of my older donk. He's super cute & just a sweetheart. So, of course, I had to give the puppy dog eyes to the other half! he didn't come right out & say NO, but he did remind me that I have to buy hay for 3 already, vet for 3, farrier for 3, I really need a trailer, will soon need to buy a harness for Molly & I found another cart that I want......


----------



## waresbear

Hoarder! Pictures?


----------



## stevenson

i agree we need to see some pics. and I could feed a lot of minis compared to a full sized horse ! 
They cannot eat that much.. lol..


----------



## littrella

I didn't get any pictures last night, but this is his baby picture. He's still just as cute, but just a 4 year old now


----------



## waresbear

OH MY!!!!!! He looks like a stuffed toy!!!!!! Uber cute!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

bahaha, how could you possibly resist such an adorable little thing!!! Look at those ears!


----------



## KatieQ

OMG I WANT him!


----------



## littrella

UGH! My BO is not helping talk any sense into me either! This is what I got from her, "All I can envision right now is 'budweiser donkeys' all in a row pulling your pretty red and gold stagecoach." 

I do NOT need another donkey, I do NOT need another donkey.......


----------



## sparkoflife

Showed my mom this picture and she said when we get our farm hopefully in 1 or 2 years, we're getting a donkey just like that one. I think she started crying...


----------



## Jake and Dai

littrella said:


> I do NOT need another donkey, I do NOT need another donkey.......


C'mon littrella! Did you really expect to come on here, share this news, post that squee-worthy picture and have _us_ tell you no? Really?!!! :lol:

Yes you DO, yes you DO! :rofl:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

My heart skipped a beat when I saw him! 

He is going to look darling in harness!


----------



## littrella

I know!!! I think I may just have to do payments on him & not tell hubby. I mean, he only comes out to the farm when I need help with something. He'll never notice, right???


----------



## Clayton Taffy

littrella said:


> I know!!! I think I may just have to do payments on him & not tell hubby. I mean, he only comes out to the farm when I need help with something. He'll never notice, right???



I think it sounds like a plan!


----------



## stevenson

well he is just too cute..


----------



## NorthernHorse

All you gotta do is practice this face LOL.


----------



## Saddlebag

A highschool chum, after she married would buy a new dress and put it way in the back of her closet so that just a little showed. When hubby went to the closet he might catch a glimpse. After a few months she'd wear it and he'd inquire about it being a new dress. "what this old thing, I've had it for ages." When he tho't about it, yes maybe he had seen it. Think that would work with the donkey?


----------



## CrispThePony

He is so cute! If getting him would down-grade how much love and looking after your donkeys get, I wouldn't get him. But if you can give him and all your other horses a great home and love them as they love you, I would go for it and take him on!


----------



## Zeke

I've always wanted a spotted mini donk! Oh my goodness!! 
A very cute, and I'm sure well worth it, purchase in my book


----------



## Saddlebag

Hubby may not have said No but his lack of enthusiasm is telling you he's not on board with your getting another donkey. Cute as the donkey might be, hubby should be your first consideration.


----------



## stevenson

Did you get strangled ? lol


----------



## littrella

I'm not pushing the issue yet, but I might suggest that he could combine my Valentine, Birthday & anniversary present all in one! they are all coming up in the next 6 weeks


----------



## Zexious

So. Cute. I actually think I died from the cuteness.

I'm sure hubby just wants you to be happy ;D Happiness = Cute little donkey


----------



## littrella

Finally got an current photo of Momo! Maybe when I finish doing our taxes this weekend, he'll be in a good mood & give in, LOL.


----------



## Celeste

My husband told me 20 years ago that the next pet would take his place. I called his bluff..........


----------



## Zexious

/dead. I want a donkey. So. Bad.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That is the sweetest looking thing!


----------



## littrella

IF i get him, not only will I have to learn to drive a team, I'll have to learn a 3 up as well


----------



## littrella

Zexious said:


> /dead. I want a donkey. So. Bad.


come to Nebraska this spring! I'll help hook you up with a amazing little one. My friends that I bought Danee from will be having one baby in April (?) & the breeder that owns the jack to my two will start foaling soon.


----------



## Zexious

^Aaaannddd you'll have to invite Zex for a sleepover. Forever. o.o


----------



## frizzy

And remember you gotta keep him in the family  you have his other relatives


----------



## KatieQ

If you buy him you can join the Spotted *** Association! That would be enough incentive for me right there!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I sooo need one just like him! Are we enablers or what?


----------



## littrella

Hubby's just not an equine person & doesn't understand my obsession with them. I can afford to add him to the heard & time, well, does anybody ever have enough time to fit everything in??? I just worry about what will happen to him if I don't get him. The poor baby's been through 4 homes already. He's got the sweetest personality & deserves a forever home with someone that understands donkeys


----------



## Clayton Taffy

How much is he?


----------



## littrella

she listed him for 500$, but for me, she said she would do 200$


----------



## Zexious

^Wow, that's a pretty big discount. /StillCreepingAroundThread


----------



## littrella

I know what she was asking for the pony that she traded him for & the fact we've become really good friends. I go out & help her with a lot of things at her place, just because I enjoy it. She is also the one that gave my son his horse, just because she wanted to horse in a good forever home.


----------



## morganarab94

Oh.My.Word that is the cutest little donk I have ever seen.


----------



## speedy da fish

Oh he is so sweet! I am sure your husband will love him. Just show him the baby picture!


----------



## thetempest89

omfg. You need him. Actually, we all need him. He's so **** cute.


----------



## littrella

These are my other 2 goof balls. Molly in the front & Danee to the right.


----------



## KatieQ

Oh dear, you have given me donkey fever now! Thanks


----------



## Roperchick

I need to just not look at this thread. I can't get my donk till next yr waaaaaaah! 

P.s. you MUST have him lol


----------



## Jake and Dai

Ha! I just saw your shout out littrella! Yay for you!!!!!!!!!! Pictures!!


----------



## Roperchick

Picturrrrrreeeeesssss!!!! Puhlease.


----------



## littrella

I am the most spoiled woman on the face of the planet!!!!


----------



## Zeke

OHMYGOODNESS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jake and Dai

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Endiku

See, but now you need another one for a four-in-hand!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Awww...what a great hubby you have to give in.... hahaha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

What an awesome valentines!!! 
You are a spoiled girl!, I love it!


----------



## Roperchick

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Ohwow. He's so cute!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

:lol:SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! Now I really do need a mini donk!:lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles

I... I think... I think my heart may have just exploded from cuteness... I can't even find an emoticon to describe how I felt immediately after seeing those photos!

I have been trying to convince dad to get a donkey for years... It hasn't worked, even though I brought up the point of his breeding bulls fighting in the paddock... He still won't go for the donkey idea :-(


----------



## littrella

Watching the donks figure out their new hierarchy is almost painful. Danee was trying to heard me away from the new, strange donkey that he does not like or trust yet. That went over like a lead balloon! Molly finally took a piece of apple from my hand. She decided that it was still probably going to kill her & spit it out. Poor, sweet Momo was very happy for the apples, picked up & held his feet up for me like a good boy & was just happy to stand next to someone that wasn't trying to kick him or nip at him


----------



## littrella

ahhhh, happiness in the herd 

The kids think that Mo has either an eagle or a dragon on his side


----------



## Celeste

I vote dragon.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Dragon


----------



## NorthernHorse

I vote Dragon aswell


----------



## Zexious

Def dragon!

Congrats on the new addition! Those leetle tiny legs o.o <3


----------

